# Cornstarch chicken



## rjbachli (May 29, 2019)

Has anyone tried putting cornstarch over a whole chicken  before smoking to help crisp the skin? I tried it on some grilled wings and it worked well, just wondering if it would carry over to a whole chicken


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2019)

I've used baking powder on bone in chicken parts . I've heard it was baking powder that changes the PH in the skin , but I have seen both used . No reason it would not work on a whole chicken . I dust with flour also , and it works too .


----------



## chilerelleno (May 30, 2019)

Cornstarch has its uses for crispy crunchy coatings.
But for crispy poultry skin you definitely want Baking Powder.
Aluminum free BP seasoned with your favorite herbs and spices.

Also, air dry the poultry skin, uncovered in the fridge.


----------



## petehalsted (Jun 10, 2019)

I do my turkeys with a dry brine of 3 parts kosher salt, 1 part baking powder. 24 hours in the fridge uncovered. Makes for really nice crispy skin.

FYI, make sure its Baking Powder, not Baking Soda!


----------



## pugsbrew (Jun 20, 2019)

petehalsted said:


> I do my turkeys with a dry brine of 3 parts kosher salt, 1 part baking powder. 24 hours in the fridge uncovered. Makes for really nice crispy skin.
> 
> FYI, make sure its Baking Powder, not Baking Soda!



OK, really crispy skin?  What temp are you smoking at, and what internal temp are you taking the chicken?

I've tried a lot of temps, but it seems impossible to render all the fat from underneath the skin, thus, skin is not crispy.  What am I missing here?

Thx


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 20, 2019)

Probably the best crisp poultry skin you're going to get out of the smoker alone, is a really good bite through with a distinct pop as you bite it.
Not truly crispy crunchy, but as close as you'll ever get for smoked.

And that is the best I've ever achieved utilizing salt, baking powder, thoroughly air dried and smoked at high temps.


----------



## rjbachli (Jun 20, 2019)

I've tried cornstarch a few more times andnits ok but not amazing, atleast on my kettle with a vortex. I'll try baking powder next time, and a longer air dry


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 20, 2019)

rjbachli said:


> I've tried cornstarch a few more times andnits ok but not amazing, atleast on my kettle with a vortex. I'll try baking powder next time, and a longer air dry


If you have the option of a kettle and a vortex , crispy skin should not be a problem .


----------



## PolishDeli (Jun 21, 2019)

For grilled chicken I use a mix of salt+baking powder.
It works great.

With smoking though, the skin never gets hot enough to crisp up. It gets kinda stiff and rubbery instead.

A trick i'll want to try next time though:  Go ahead with salt+baking powder before smoking.  And once the smoking is done, hit the skin with a  brulee torch.


----------



## petehalsted (Jun 21, 2019)

pugsbrew said:


> I've tried a lot of temps, but it seems impossible to render all the fat from underneath the skin, thus, skin is not crispy.  What am I missing here?
> Thx



235, with a bump at the end to somewhere between 275-325. But the key isn't so much the smoker temp as it is the dry brine and how long you brine when my turkey goes in the skin is stiff, not soft and pliable.


----------

